# Helix Amps made in Germany



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I've recently seen some of their amps and they look to be of high quality, but I have not heard much about them. I'd like to know if any of you guys have had experience with them and what do you guys think about them.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Ask Dave Brooks.
He uses 5 of them to power his system, and he's been doing really well in competition.
I heard his truck at MECA finals this year, and it sounds AMAZING.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

would you happen to have any links to his pics by any chance? i'd love to see his install.


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

they are good amps.


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

Which Helix amps are you looking at? I have a B4 (the 4-channel version of the B2) bridged to 2 channels and it's pretty sweet. It's the really thin, flat one with the plexiglass cover, not the ugly bomb-shelter looking one.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Helix are just baby Brax amps. a Few years ago I competed with Helix A series and I loved their amps. very solid amps were clean power and alot of it. Very small footprint, I was able to make an amp rack under the backseat of my Eclipse.
Alot of features. Just an all around superb amp.
When the A series was introduced, Brax was so impressed with the amps, that they decided they had to redo the Brax line as well, b/c the performance of the Helix were just too close to the Brax but at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

James Bang said:


> would you happen to have any links to his pics by any chance? i'd love to see his install.


Yep.
Check this link:
http://www.buwaldahybrids.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=2796


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> Helix are just baby Brax amps. a Few years ago I competed with Helix A series and I loved their amps. very solid amps were clean power and alot of it. Very small footprint, I was able to make an amp rack under the backseat of my Eclipse.
> Alot of features. Just an all around superb amp.
> When the A series was introduced, Brax was so impressed with the amps, that they decided they had to redo the Brax line as well, b/c the performance of the Helix were just too close to the Brax but at a fraction of the cost.


Does this apply to the newest lines? They still made in Germany?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

doitor said:


> Yep.
> Check this link:
> http://www.buwaldahybrids.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=2796


wow, thanks for the link. That was a beautiful install. A great thing to start my morning with.


GlasSman said:


> Does this apply to the newest lines? They still made in Germany?


To the best of my understanding, all their amps are still made in Germany, by Audiotec-Fischer, which also makes Brax amps. I'm starting to gain much interest in these amps and I'd like to know more, especially from those who has had experience with them.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Heres one. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Helix-B2-Precis...ryZ39739QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Heres one.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Helix-B2-Precis...ryZ39739QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


What really gets me about these amps are the sleek slim design. I'm really starting to dislike how my soundsteam VGA amps are taking up so much room in the trunk.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

James, get me 2 A4's brother!!


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

I am currently using an Helix Espirit 400, HXA500Q MKII, and HXA1000QX.

I am very happy with the performance of all of them.

The 400 runs two dome mids and two Seas NEO tweets
The 500 is bridged running two DLS Iridium 6.5's
the 1000 runs a single 2 ohm JL 12W6V2.

My use probably isn't typical, but they perform very well. They are my favorite amps so far - largely due to their size and sound. They do not seem to be over or under rated - output is pretty much on par with the literature. 

The only complaints I have, which may or may not be valid, is that the 500 and 1000 run too hot to touch, although they have never shut off due to temperature. They do however shut off due to low voltage if the load is high and the engine is idling. My ride to work and back is almost 3 hours. 


I have heard stories of poor customer support.


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

CBRworm said:


> I have heard stories of poor customer support.


Well, that doesn't surprise me, since the guy who used to import and distribute Helix amps stopped doing that and picked up some other exotic brand. (He told me it had to do with business dealings, not the product itself). So there's no support center in the US, and Helix is in Germany. You're not left with much. I don't know who imports them now. 

If your amps are running hot, can't you turn down the temperature point at which the fans turn on? The B series has that adjustment anyway.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Can you run some fans to them, if they don't have any ?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Ludemandan said:


> Well, that doesn't surprise me, since the guy who used to import and distribute Helix amps stopped doing that and picked up some other exotic brand. (He told me it had to do with business dealings, not the product itself). So there's no support center in the US, and Helix is in Germany. You're not left with much. I don't know who imports them now.


www.audioaffinityusa.com now distributes Helix/Brax amps. They are located in Southern California. The only incident of poor customer support I've stumbled upon is the situation iyamwutiam had. My VERY good friend  now deals with the customer support, that's why I am trying to get as much info as I can about people's experience so I can try to improve on them. It would much appreciated if those with Helix amps share their experiences and thoughts about them. 

On a side note: MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!  BEST WISHES TO YOU ALL.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Any word on whether theres been a drastic decrease in build quality?

The Esprit series with the black paint on the plexi edges conveniently covers the transistors. That makes no sense at all as the purpose of a plexi bottom is to show off the guts.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I think that is just cosmetics, as the plexi part is the top of the amp. When my camera gets up and running I'll see if I can get some internal shots.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

James Bang said:


> I think that is just cosmetics, as the plexi part is the top of the amp. When my camera gets up and running I'll see if I can get some internal shots.


Thanks. I'd like to see some nice shots of the inards.


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

GlasSman said:


> Thanks. I'd like to see some nice shots of the inards.


Not a great shot, but it's what I got. 

That ethernet plug in the middle is for factory diagnostic equipment.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Thats a nice shot but I can't see the power Supply and output transistors.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

You can get more info here:

http://www.audiotec-fischer.com/index.php?id=2&L=1

As for US support, yes its quite lacking. Products are definately readily available, but God forbid if you have a problem.


----------



## osamu (Jan 24, 2006)

my friend had a 4channel, that was really nice, I love how thin they are. I think he bought it from a shop in Glendale, CA. I'm not sure if they are authorized retailers of helix or not.


he traded in his car and forgot about it, he is kinda an idiot....hahaha. I hope the next owner realizes the jackpot they hit.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> You can get more info here:
> 
> http://www.audiotec-fischer.com/index.php?id=2&L=1
> 
> As for US support, yes its quite lacking. Products are definately readily available, but God forbid if you have a problem.


There is a little disadvantage having the brains behind the products being in Germany. 

What type of problems are people having with support? How do you think things can be better? 

I'd like to hear more details, therefore I can see what needs improvement.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

James Bang said:


> There is a little disadvantage having the brains behind the products being in Germany.
> 
> What type of problems are people having with support? How do you think things can be better?



But theyre only a phone call away. I actually call Germany and a few other countries weekly. Getting them to answer hasnt been a problem.

At audioaffinity - not so much a problem answering, but getting quick repairs done is a pipedream. 

Communication is decent, but could be improved quite a bit. Callbacks are very seldom so you need to stay on them.

One thing that REALLY got me was when I was setting up as a dealer. They (Brian) told me the buy-in and I said sounds fair (rolling my eyes) so I requested a price sheet ... yea umm 'we dont give those out until you order. WHAT THE ****??? You want me to blindly place an order? "Well yes." Again ..WHAT THE **** ?!?! So after a few back and forth emails stating I am not going to purchase product without knowing the cost/margins/terms/etc he finally said " well we can make an exception since your a friend of Jim's (Morel )" Do I need to say it again ... What the ****? Dont do me any favors here..

Seriously speaking here ... first of all in this time buy-ins for the most part are a thing of the past. Secondly who the hell in the world can expect a dealer to commit without seeing anything?  



James Bang said:


> I'd like to hear more details, therefore *I* can see what needs improvement.


 How do you mean what *you *see what needs to be better? Are you trying to take over? Affiliated with them?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I was recently employed at audioaffinity and I am to "help" w/ the support. What Brian did does seem out of whack. I have not meet him myself, for he is supposedly on vacation. I'm only a week in my new job, and I am trying to pick up the pieces and learn as much as I can. I highly appreciated your sharing your experience.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Not a problem, hopefully itll help a bit. Feel free to gimme a call/email/PM anytime and keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

hmm.... LOL


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> Not a problem, hopefully itll help a bit. Feel free to gimme a call/email/PM anytime and keep us posted on how it goes.


Much thanks. What you posted helped more than you know.


----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

James Bang said:


> Much thanks. What you posted helped more than you know.


i will see you tomorrow...and will post pix


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I am currently running a HXA500 and a 1000 and I love them!! The 500 is running a 3way setup and the 1000 is running 2 eD flatcone 12's. I haven't had a problem with them getting hot but they are very well ventilated. I am however having a problem getting a replacement piece of plexi for the 500. When I installed it i cracked the plexi and want to get a new piece. Also having a hard time getting a new layover for the xover network and without that it is difficult to tune it properly. I highly recommend them to anyone.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Thats a nice shot but I can't see the power Supply and output transistors.


Here are some nudes of the 4 channel H-400. Some more good stuff will be posted later. If I posted them now, then these pics might now be so appealing.  Thanks to Jeremy for the photography skills.


----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

just wait for the sexyness. if you want me to photograph the new t00bs when they come in ill be happy to


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

chefhow said:


> I am currently running a HXA500 and a 1000 and I love them!! The 500 is running a 3way setup and the 1000 is running 2 eD flatcone 12's. I haven't had a problem with them getting hot but they are very well ventilated. I am however having a problem getting a replacement piece of plexi for the 500. When I installed it i cracked the plexi and want to get a new piece. Also having a hard time getting a new layover for the xover network and without that it is difficult to tune it properly. I highly recommend them to anyone.


I hope what I sent you helped.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

I had H-400 i think thats what it was..
whatever one was out in 02'
100x4ish
I also had the 1000x1
it was IDQ6's & NX47's on the 4chl
And (2) IDQ12's on the mono.
that was in my 01 ranger extra cab..
it was nice..
Swapped out the amps for Zapco Ref 350's
And Sub to IDQ15
never had a problem with the amps though..
I got them when Ampman.com was still around..


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

^^that sounds like one hellova setup. Are you still running the idq6s? I'd like to see your install log if you have one for your own car. I've seen many of your customers' logs, but not yours.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

James Bang said:


> ^^that sounds like one hellova setup. Are you still running the idq6s? I'd like to see your install log if you have one for your own car. I've seen many of your customers' logs, but not yours.


That was a long time ago, That was my Ranger I hit (2) Elk at 70MPH
Saved the system but sold everything, 
I tend to have a system for 6-8mo then take a year to get the next one setup & installed..lol


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

i'd sure like to see when you do get a new setup installed.

I, too take a while to get my setup ready to install. Hopefully, Helix amps will be in my setup soon. I'll finally have my own DIYma install log


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I am taking everything out of my car tonight when I get home and starting over tomorrow am, will post a log with the Helix amps and everything thats going with them. Cant wait


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

chefhow said:


> I am taking everything out of my car tonight when I get home and starting over tomorrow am, will post a log with the Helix amps and everything thats going with them. Cant wait


you know how we all love pics


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the pics James Bang.

Nice internals on those amps.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Thanks for the pics James Bang.
> 
> Nice internals on those amps.


But wait...

There's more! 

































knobs
























^before nakedness^


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

strip-tease:


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Creamy.


----------



## jo4ne33 (Jun 10, 2007)

very nice James, you the perfect man for the job! thanks.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice!!
Just dump the Pix man lets see all your gear..


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

jo4ne33 said:


> very nice James, you the perfect man for the job! thanks.


I should be the one thanking you  


tr0y_audi0 said:


> Nice!!
> Just dump the Pix man lets see all your gear..


I have some more and will take more when I have the time.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

soft suspension. We'll see how it goes on Sunday when I take a listen.


----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

sweet pix man. the person who took those must be one great photographer


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Amazing equipment.
Now start installing, and get the same photographer. 
Start your install thread.
It should be awesome.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

flakko said:


> sweet pix man. the person who took those must be one great photographer


he's.... aiiiiight


doitor said:


> Amazing equipment.
> Now start installing, and get the same photographer.
> Start your install thread.
> It should be awesome.


unfortunately, I do not own these stuff  . 

BUT i'll still start an install thread soon.


----------



## Mano_X (Oct 12, 2007)

James Bang said:


> soft suspension. We'll see how it goes on Sunday when I take a listen.


Is that a P10 or P12?

I'm an Helix Amp user My self (B4, A2) but the rest of the Helix components, speakers and sub woofers, I just label them as average  
As for BRAX, a friend is creating a BRAX/Helix Demo Car and the woofers are   (My Woofer list: 1º BRAX MATRIX; 2º Focal Berilium; ??????????)

I managed to f*** one capacitor of the Helix B4, send an e-mail to http://www.audiotec-fischer.com/ and they got mi the specs for the capacitor that I F***


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Mano_X said:


> Is that a P10 or P12?
> 
> I'm an Helix Amp user My self (B4, A2) but the rest of the Helix components, speakers and sub woofers, I just label them as average
> As for BRAX, a friend is creating a BRAX/Helix Demo Car and the woofers are   (My Woofer list: 1º BRAX MATRIX; 2º Focal Berilium; ??????????)
> ...


Just based on appearance, I also like Helix amps better than their other products. BUT, I recently picked up a pair of Helix S801 tweeters for my brother's car and they look promising.








I'll see how it goes when we install them after he comes back from Vegas. It has an FS of 820hz & sensitivity of 93 dB 1W / 1m.


----------



## dryfaLL (Sep 30, 2007)

James

When you get a chance to listen to them, I'd like to hear what you think of the S801 tweeters. The RS6.3 three way setup looks intriguing and the S802's look like they'd be fun to play around with.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

dryfaLL said:


> James
> 
> When you get a chance to listen to them, I'd like to hear what you think of the S801 tweeters. The RS6.3 three way setup looks intriguing and the S802's look like they'd be fun to play around with.


I'd be sure to let you know. I'm very anxious to install these.


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

I wanted to add that I have never tried to get support myself (although I do have a broken HXA 400 that a piece of wire dropped into and killed) - but I had heard from a local shop owner (who I am related to) that they tried to get support as a favor for one of their customers who had a helix amp (not bought from them) and ended up giving the guy a deal on some Arc Audio amps. They suggested to me that I avoid them just because of the poor response they got. And they only got involved because their long time customer couldn't get satisfaction. I like the amps enough that I will just enjoy them and if they die I will toss 'em out.

Here is a picture of my bad install, it sounds much better than it looks. This was only supposed to be temporary while I waited for my Arc KS900.6, but I am not going to change a thing. I may rerun that one wire that got pinched somewhere (and was replaced by the one running down into the carpet), and clean things up a bit - but I am very happy with these amps. I should run an additional power wire, but . . .


If you (James) ever get to a point where you are able to sell replacement plexi's and layovers - I could use a set for my 1000.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm not due into work till tomorrow. When I get in, I'll be sure to try and get you a plexi for your HXA-1000. I'm also working on getting Chefhow a plexi. 

As for your HXA-400, if there is no more warranty left, you can still get it repaired... for the cost of labor + shipping I believe. Cost of parts will not be charged.

On a side note: *Happy New years!*


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

I suspect that mine is no longer repairable. Especially since I have been pulling parts off it for another project. . . 

Actually I am sure it is still repairable, but it would take a lot of pieces. I would be better off getting another broken one and putting them together into one good one. I suspect that the only problem with mine other than the missing parts is a driver transistor, but now it needs lots of stuff. I am basically saving it in case something happens to the outputs on one of the others as I suspect that these are not easy to come by, and all the outputs are good on my bad amp.


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Just based on appearance, I also like Helix amps better than their other products. BUT, I recently picked up a pair of Helix S801 tweeters for my brother's car and they look promising.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are some awesome tweets. btw can you get a hold of the tweeter rings? since i got mine used, i didnt get those rings/holders.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

The plexi will have to special ordered from Germany. I'll give them an email and see what I can do.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

dryfaLL said:


> James
> 
> When you get a chance to listen to them, I'd like to hear what you think of the S801 tweeters. The RS6.3 three way setup looks intriguing and the S802's look like they'd be fun to play around with.


I finally got the tweeters in my brother's car 2 days ago. I only got to listen to them for a short time, but I really like how they sound. One word I would use to describe it is 'smooth'. My brother should be the Socal meet tomorrow, so a few will get to hear them for themselves. I'll let you know what they think of them so you can have more input about them.


----------



## Nuno Silva (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi there,

i'm not going to say anything new but i have a Helix A6 amp running a Pair of Helix RS6 compt. comps (later a pair of 3w2 Be will be running too but the instalation is still on the run).

What i can say about helix amp's its just that they are fantastic! Very well made! No noise, just power!

P.S: i've a aliante 12SI and it had been running from the A6 (plus the RS6 comps) and the amp was amazing! no heat, and the output was quite nice, i can say!


----------



## thsiow10 (Nov 16, 2007)

Anyone plan to let it go their S801 tweeter n S802 Dome midrange???

Do PM me..


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

James Bang said:


> . . . To the best of my understanding, all their amps are still made in Germany . . .


Actually, the Helix E40 and E10 are made in China. Other amps in their lineup might also be made there.


----------

